# Outdoor Power Equipment Certification



## TownWrench (Sep 27, 2005)

*i Have Been Trying To Find Out How I Can Study For The Ope Cert. And Also Where To Take The Test.when Looking On Line Everything Points To Stratford Or Penn Foster.i Dont Want To Take The Whole Course,the Courses Are Aprox $800.*


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There is some info on this site, I am not sure what state you are in. They have a map with testing centers throughout the U.S.

http://www.eetc.org/certification/how_to_become_certified.html


----------

